# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم الاحد 16 يونيو (اخبار واعمدة)

## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*حروف كروية


عبد المجيد عبدالرازق


مازدا كسب الرهان


رد الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني لكرة القدم بقيادة الخبير محمد عبدالله مازدا عمليا علي منتقديه وهو يقود فريقنا الشاب للتعادل الايجابي خارج ارضنا امام منتخب زامبيا وسط قرابة الاربعين الف مشجع جاءوا لمؤازرة لاعبيهم من اجل تحقيق الانتصار الذي يقوي حظوظهم في التاهل للمرحلة الاخيرة المؤهلة الي نهائيات كاس العالم ولكنهم وجهوا (برجالة) ادوا ملحمة بطولية رغم فارق الخبرة والاعداد.  








قلت امس في هذه المساحة ان الذين حكموا علي المنتخب بنتيجة مباراة غانا ظلموا اللاعبين والجهاز الفني لان النتيجة لم عتبر عن الاداء بعد ان تفوق لاعبينا في اغلب فترات المباراة واضاعوا اكثر من ثلاثة فرص بسبب سؤء الطالع وعدم التركيز وجاءت الاهداف الثلاث باخطاء فردية وتوقعت ان يجني المنتخب ثمار هذه المباريات وبالفعل كانت ملحمة الامس بداية ميشرة لمنتخب يحقق الطموح والاحلام.


كسب مازدا الرهان ورد علي الذين انتقدوه في سياسة تغير دماء الفريق باختيار عناصر شابة والاستفادة من بقية مبارياتنا في تصفيات كاس العالم لتكون بمثابة اعداد لخلق فريق للالتزامات القادمة المتمثلة في مباراتي بورندي المؤهلة الي نهائيات بطولة الشان 2014 وتصفيات بطولة الكان 2016 وهي بلاشك نظرة علمية طبقتها اغلب المنتخبات في افريقيا ومنها منتخب الكمرون ومنتخب نيجيريا الذي حاز علي بطولة امم افريقيا الاخيرة وايضا في اسيا عشنا تجربة منتخب الامارات الذي فاز ببطولة الخليج الاخيرة.


بحكم قربنا من المنتخب كنا واثقين من نجاح الفكرة بل وبدون فخر كنت اول من قدم هذا الاقتراح عقب قرار سحب نقاط زامبيا وعشنا قوة الاردادة وسط الجهاز الفني واللاعبين وكنا علي ثقة في العناصر التي اختارها الجهاز الفني الذي ظل دائما يكتشف النجوم من خلال متابعة لبطولة الدوري وللاسف كلما اختار لاعبين جدد يتعرضون لهجمة من الهلال والمريخ والدليل ان الفريقين ضموا اكثرمن سبعة لاعبين من المجموعة التي اختارها مازدا مؤخرا.


رد مازدا ورفاقه علي زملائهم من المنظراتية (الفالحين) في الكلام الذين وجهوا سمومهم عقب مباراة غانا ومن قبلها لشئ في نفوسهم وردو علي الاعلام الانطباعي الذي سخر من المنتخب ومن الاختيارات رغم انهم لم يشاهدوا المباراة وحكموا علي المنتخب من خلال النتيجة فقط ولكن الجميل ان مازدا وزملائه يدركون دورهم ويعرفون ماذا يفعلون وهم يتصدون لهذه المهمة الوطنية في ظروف صعبة لادعم من الدولة ولامن الشعب ولامن الاعلام الهزائم تعلق عليهم والانتصارات تحسب للوزير والدولة الذي يظهر لخطف الاضواء.


التحية لمنتخبنا لاعبين وجهاز فني ونشد علي ايديهم ونؤكد لهم اننا معهم ونثق في قدراتهم.


بداية مبشرة لمنتخب اذا وجد الاهتمام والرعاية من الدولة والاتحاد ووقفة من الاعلام والجمهور والمؤسف اننا اضعنا فرصة المنافسة علي بطاقة المجموعة بسبب الخطأ الاداري الذي افقدنا نقاط زامبيا والتي اثرت نفسيا علي اللاعبين في مباراة غانا الاولي .
وقد اثبت مازدا انه مدرب كبير يثق في قدرات لاعبيه وهو يعيد الثقة في الحارس ايهاب زغبير ويشركه امس فكان واحدا من نجوم المباراة ووضح ان الاخطاء التي وقع فيها في مباراة غانا بسبب عدم التركيز لان عقله كان مع التسجيلات فخسر الانتقال للمريخ ولكنه يبقي حارسا متميزا التحية لمازدا واسماعيل ومبارك وعوض يس وايمن عدارواللاعبون وهم يقاتلون قتال اليتيم نؤكد لهم اننا معهم ونثق في قدراتهم ونشد من ازرهم .
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*منتخب الاحلام يفرض التعادل على زامبيا بهدف لكل








واصل منتخبنا الوطني تاكيد علة كعبه على نظيره الزامبي بعد ان فرض التعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل عليه اليوم السبت في المرحلة الخامسة من التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كاس العالم الممقرر اقامتها الصيف المقبل في البرازيل .  








وتقدم مولينغا بالهدف الاول لمنتخب الرصاصات النحاسية عند الدقيقة 68 من عمر المباراة لكن مهاجم الاهلي عطبرة محمد كوكو افلح في خطف هدف التعادل بعد مرور دقيقة واحد .


وفاز منتخبنا على زامبيا في الجولة الاولي بهدفين دون مقابل لكن المشاركة الغير قانونية للاعب سيف مساوي افقدت منتخبنا ثلاثة نقاط مهمة .


وخسر منتخبنا فرصة التاهل لنهائيات كاس لعالم منذ خسارته على يد المنتخب الغاني الجمعة الماضية بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف .





*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*الفريق عبدالله يشيد بوالي الجزيرة


أشاد الفريق عبدالله حسن عيسى بشارة رئيس كتلة أندية الدرجة الممتازة رئيس مجلس الشورى نادي النيل الحصاحيصا ورئيسه الفخري بالبروفيسور الزبير بشير طه والي ولاية الجزيرة ودعمه اللامحدود للرياضة ووقفته وحكومة الولاية مع كل القضايا الرياضية وقال: الزبير بشير طه رجل رياضي مطبوع عوضاً عن إهتمامه بكل القضايا الإجتماعية وأضاف: نشكر الزبير على وقفته ودعمه الدائم للرياضة وأندية ولاية الجزيرة في الدوري الممتاز على وجه الخصوص ونادي النيل الحصاحيصا وتابع: درج والي الجزيرة على دعم الأندية التي تمثل ولايته في الدوري الممتاز شهرياً هذا غير الدعم الكبير الذي يصل الأندية في فترات التسجيلات ويساعدها على دعم صفوفها وأضاف الفريق مشيداً: ما يقوم به البروفيسور الزبير بشير طه يساعد في إثراء النشاط الرياضي في ولايتة والحفاظ على وجود أندية الجزيرة في منظومة الدوري الممتاز عوضا عن جعل الهدف الأبعد في جعل المنافسة قوية بعد أن كانت هناك بعض الفرق التي تعاني بسبب قلة الدعم، ورأى عيسى ان ما يقوم به والي ولاية الجزيرة يجد منهم كل الرضا في منظومة أندية الدرجة الممتازة وكرياضيين، لافتا إلى أن اندية الجزيرة ظلت تجد منه الإستجابة الفورية كلما طرقت بابه، وقال: بمثل هؤلاء القيادات ستتقدم الرياضة وتلعب دورها المنوط بها في الحفاظ على الاستقرار ووحدة المجتمعات، وأشار الفريق عبدالله إلى أن والى الجزيرة لا يرجو شكرا من احد وانما يقوم بواحد من واجباته الطبيعية وواصل: نشكرة من باب من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله، ومن منطلق منح الرجل حقه الأدبي على أضعف الفروض بعد مساهماته الكبيرة والظاهرة للعيان وهو يواصل إهتمامه الكبير بالرياضة والرياضيين.  





*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*

الحضري:الوالي طلب مني حسب الشكوى ولم اتردد


ساعود للمنتخب


كفرووتر/ الخرطوم قال حارس المريح عصام الحضري أنه قام بسحب شكواه ضد إدارة ناديه ، بعد تدخل جمال الوالي رئيس النادي
وقال الحضري في تصريح تليفزيوني: "الوالي تحدث معي وطلب مني إنهاء الأمر، ولم أستطع أن أتأخر عن تلبية طلبه، وسأبدأ الأسبوع المُقبل مع الفريق فترة الإعداد للدور الثاني من بطولة الدوري السوداني".  






وتطرق الحضري إلى علاقته بالجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر، حيث شدد على أن علاقته طيبة بكامل أفراد الجهاز الفني ، وهو بدوره يبذل قصارى جهده من أجل العودة لمنتخب مصر خاصة وأنه أنهى أزمته مع ناديه ، مؤكداً على أنه يحلم بالمشاركة في كأس العالم.
واعترف الحضري أنه قد يكون أخطأ في الأزمة التي حدثت خلال مباراة تشيلي ، مشيراً إلى أنه موقف وقد تعلم منه وهو في هذه السن، ولابد من أن يتكاتف الجميع من أجل الوصول إلى كأس العالم.
ورفض الحضري تقييم مستوى زميله شريف إكرامي حارس المنتخب المصري، مؤكداً على أنه مجرد لاعب و ليس له الحق في تقييم زملائه.
كان الحضري قد دخل في أزمة مع الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر بسبب رفضه الجلوس احتياطيا لشريف إكرامي خلال مباراة مصر الودية مع تشيلي.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*مازدا يرفض الاتهامات باللعب من اجل غانا ورينارد محبط


ونفى محمد عبدالله مازدا مدرب منتخبنا أن يكون السودان لعب المباراة لأجل المنتخب الغاني وقال:" لا, نحن لم نلعب لأجل غانا, إذا ما شاهدتم مباراتنا ضد غانا كان يجب أن نفوز عليه, غانا لعبت بعشرة لاعبين, لكن حارس مرمانا الذي لم يلعب بشكل جيد يومها جعلنا نفشل, حيث إستقبلت شباكنا هدفين سهلين جدا في وقت كان يفترض فيه أن تنتهي المباراة لصالحنا بهدفين او ثلاثة دون مقابل".






وقال مازدا:" نحن نؤمن باللعب النظيف, ولهذا نحن لا نلعب لأجل غانا أو منتخب, فنحن السودان أحد مؤسسي الإتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم, فتلك ليست طريقتنا, نحن نلعب لأنفسنا".




ومن جانبه قال المدير الفني لمنتخب زامبيا , الفرنسي هيرفي رينارد : "أعتقد أننا في هذه اللحظة محبطون جدا, فقد قضينا معا ثلاثة أسابيع, وقد كانت رائعة".




وأضاف:" لقد عملنا بجد كبير جدا, وقمنا بعمل جميل, وأظهر اللاعبون شئ كثير جميل الأسبوع الماضي, لكن كرة القدم دائما ما تكون متسقة, ,أعتقد أنه غاب عنا الكثير من العزم خلال الشوط الأول, وأظهرنا ما يكفي على أننا نريد الفوز عليهم في الشوط الأول حيث وضعنا السودان تحت الضغط كما فعلنا الأسبوع الماضي ضد ليسوتو , وكان الأمر أفضل قليلا في الشوط الثاني, فقد صنعنا عددا كثيرا من الفرص ولكننا لم نسجل "




وواصل هيرفي رينارد:"منتخب زامبيا لن ييأس وسوف يقاتل على التأهل للمرحلة التالية من تصفيات مونديال 2014, وسوف نذهب إلى غانا لنقاتل على حقنا المشروع بالفوز في مباراة سبتمبر, ونتمنى أن تلعب ليسوتو غدا ضد غانا كما لعب السودان اليوم ضدنا"
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*حائط صد


إذا كان الكلام من ذهب فالسكوت من فضه


*نتابع وبكل حزن واسف هذه الايام حالة الإحتراب الشديد التى تدور بين السيد عصام الحاج الامين العام لنادى المريخ وعدد من الاطراف المريخيه وهى حرب كلاميه تخصم الكثير من رصيد هؤلاء الرجال


*مع بزوغ شمس كل يوم جديد اصبحنا نُطالع العديد من الإتهامات المتبادله بين السيد عصام الحاج وعدد من الشخصيات المريخيه بقيادة الدكتور جمال الوالى وعدد كبير من الكُتاب وشخصيات اخرى


*اولاً لايمكن ان ننكر الظروف الصعبه التى عمل فيها مجلس المريخ السابق بعد إستقالة الدكتور جمال الوالى وماتبع ذلك من إرهاق كبير جداً لاعضاء المجلس من اجل مجابهة الصرف الكبير داخل ديار المريخ


*وللاسف الشديد لم يجد المجلس من يمد له يد العون رغم ان دعم السيد جمال الوالى لم يتوقف ولكن رغم ذلك كان المجلس وقتها فى حاجه لوقوف كافة ابناء المريخ معه فى خندق واحد


*اول مافكر فيه السيد عصام الحاج محاولة تسيير امور النادى من خلال الموارد الذاتيه والإستفاده من الجماهيريه الكبيره التى يتمتع بها نادى المريخ ووضح ذلك جلياً من خلال المهرجان الذى اقامه المجلس لإستقبال اللاعبين الجدد


*من خلال ذلك المهرجان إستطاع المجلس توفير اموال معسكر الفريق الإعدادى فى تونس.وساهم نفس المبلغ فى تسيير امور الفريق الماديه فى عدة إتجاهات اخرى


*وحاول السيد عصام الحاج المضى قدماً فى إعتماده على الموارد الذاتيه فى إدارة النادى وكان التعاقد مع شركة وارد لتحصيل اموال العضويه إلا انها فشلت فى النجاح بسبب الإحجام الكبير من قبل الجماهير فى تسديد الإشتراكات


*قبل نهاية عمر مجلس المريخ السابق ظهرت بوادر الخلاف بين الدكتور جمال الوالى والسيد عصام الحاج نسبة لإختلاف فى وجهات النظر وهو شئ طبيعى ومتوقع فى العمل العام


*ولكن هواة الفتنه واصحاب النفوس المريضه فعلوا كل مافى وسعهم من اجل خلق جو مشحون بالخلافات بين الرجلين وتحقق لهم ماارادو وإزدادت الخلافات بين الرجلين لدرجه كبيره جدا
*وللتاكيد على عدم وجود رواسب قديمه بين الرجلين نجد ان السيد عصام الحاج ذكر فى اكثر من مناسبة ان الدكتور جمال محمد عبدالله الوالى يُعتبر من افضل الذين تولوا رئاسه نادى المريخ العظيم


*ولكن اصحاب النفوس المريضه يحاولون التاكيد على ان ذهاب السيد جمال الوالى عن المريخ سببه تواجد السيد عصام الحاج فى إدارة نادى المريخ العظيم


*متناسين ان الدكتور جمال محمد عبدالله الوالى قدم إستقالته اكثر من مره وكان وقتها السيد عصام الحاج بعيد كل البُعد عن إدارة نادى المريخ.فما هو السبب ياترى الذى دفع الدكتور جمال الوالى لمغادرة كرسى الرئاسه الاحمر وقتها؟


*بعض الاقلام الصحفيه تفرغت تماماً للرد على اى حديث يصدر من السيد عصام الحاج حتى وإن كان هذا الحديث موجه للدكتور جمال الوالى.واصبح عصام الحاج مادة دسمه للإعلاميين فى الفترة الاخيره


*معظم الاعمده الصحفيه لم تخلو من الهجوم على السيد عصام الحاج وما اغراهم هو التجاوب الذى يجده حديثهم من جانب السيد عصام الحاج والذى تفرغ فى الفترة الاخيره للرد على هؤلاء الصحفيين
*يجب ان يعلم السيد عصام الحاج ان مايحدث هذه الايام يُنقص كثيراً من قدره.ويجب عليه ان يتحلى بالصمت الجميل حتى لايُعطى احداً فرصه للحديث عنه


*حتى حديث السيد عصام الحاج عن المديونيه لم يُحالفه التوفيق إذا كان السيد عصام الحاج يُريد فعلاً من مجلس التسيير العمل على تسديد المديونيه كان يمكن وبكل بساطه ان يضع مستندات المديونيه امامهم وينتظر ماسيحدث


*وإذا لم يعمل مجلس التسيير على تسديد هذه المديونيات يمكن للسيد عصام الحاج وقتها ان يفتح النيران كيفما يشاء وسيجد الجميع من خلفه لان مصلحة المريخ فوق كل شئ


*للاسف تحول الصراع بين السيد عصام الحاج والسيد جمال الوالى إلى صراع شخصى بسبب بعض الشخصيات التى إعتادت (الهروله تجاه حى الصفا) لتنقل للسيد جمال الوالى ماقاله السيد عصام الحاج عنه فى الجلسات الخاصه وفى كثير من الاوقات يكون الحديث المنقول عار من الصحه


*حتى وقت قريب كان الإحترام المتبادل هو الاساس فى التعامل بين الرجلين ولكن تدخل الكثيرين فى الصراع جعله مشتعلاً واخذ مناحى اخر لاداعى لها على الإطلاق
*حفاظاً على سمعة الرجلين الكبيره وحفاظاً على إستقرار المريخ اتمنى ان يترفع الثنائى عن الصغائر ويفوتوا الفرصه على (عاشقى الفتن ) ويتركوا تبادل الإتهامات ويعودوا لرشدهم


*اكبر المستفيدين من هذا التناحر هم بعض الصحفيين الذين تناسوا كل قضايا المريخ واصبح السيد عصام الحاج هو هدفهم الاوحد وكل منهم كرس جُل عموده من اجل الرد على عصام الحاج.


*هؤلاء لاتهمهم مصلحة المريخ فى شئ كل مايهمهم ان يُظهروا ولائهم وحبهم للسيد جمال الوالى من خلال الهجوم على السيد عصام الحاج.وكلى ثقه ان مايحدث لايُرضى السيد جمال الوالى لان الرجل ومن خلال مسيرته مع نادى المريخ اثر الإبتعاد عن الخلافات والمشاكل


*إبتعد عن التصريحات عزيزى عصام الحاج والقم هؤلاء حجراً ولاتُعطيهم فرصه للظهور على اكتافك .وضع مصلحة المريخ نصب عينيك لان مايحدث حالياً لايشبه نادى المريخ ولاتاريخه الكبير


فى السنتر


*نتمنى من لجنة التسيير الحمراء العمل على تفعيل الإستثمار بصورة اسرع لان الخطوات الحاليه تمضى بطريقه بطيئه جداً


*لم يتبقى من عمر مجلس التسيير سوى 3اشهر فقط وامامها الكثير من الملفات التى تحتاج لمراجعه ودراسه دقيقه


*ويُعتبر ملف الإستثمار هو الاساس لان المريخ عانى كثيراً من الإعتماد على الافراد فى الصرف ويجب ان تسيير امور النادى من موارده الذاتيه


*ننتظر من السيد عبدالباسط حمزه الكثير من الاخبار الساره باعتباره المسئول الاول عن الإستثمار فى لجنة التسيير الحمراء


*حقق منتخبنا الوطنى التعادل الإيجابى امام المنتخب الزامبى من خلال المباراة التى جرت بمدينه ندولا الزامبيه


*هذا التعادل جعل الحسره تتمدد داخل نفوس الجماهير السودانيه بسبب التفريط الإدارى المخجل فى مباراة زامبيا التى لُعبت فى الخرطوم


*هذا التفريط يتحمله بالكامل مجلس إدارة الإتحاد العام ولو حدث هذا الخطأ فى مكان اخر فى العالم لما إستمر مجلس الإتحاد يوماً واحداً 


حائط اخير
الله يجازى الكان السبب
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*المريخ يحول معسكره للقاهرة والكوكي يصل يوم الجمعة المقبل


تفيد متابعات كورة سودانية أن مجلس ادارة المريخ يفكر في الغاء المعسكر الاعدادي الذي أُعلن عن قيامه بقطر وتحويل وِجهة المعسكر للقاهرة حيث كان من المفترض أن يغادر المريخ إلى الدوحة يوم الرابع من الشهر المقبل لإقامة معسكر هناك بيد أن المسؤولين في المريخ يفكّرون في تغيير وِجهة المعسكر وسيحسم اجتماع القطاع الرياضي اليوم أمر المعسكر.. من جهة أخرى أكد الكوكي مدرب المريخ وصوله إلى الخرطوم يوم الجمعة المقبل للإشراف على تدريبات الفرقة الحمراء والتي تنطلق يوم الحادي والعشرين من الشهر الجاري بمعسكر داخلي قبل أن يغادر الفريق الى القاهرة أو الدوحة لاقامة معسكر خارجي قبل انطلاقة القسم الثاني من الدوري الممتاز.. وكان المدرب التونسي غادر إلى بلاده بعد نهاية القسم الأول من الدوري الممتاز وسلّم تقريره لمجلس الإدارة وسيقود الفريق في مرحلة الاعداد قبل انطلاقة القسم الثاني للممتاز.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*كرات عكسية |محمد كامل سعيد




..!!
* أثلج صقور الجديان صدورنا بعد العرض القوي الذي قدموه عصر أمس في (ندولا) امام مضيفهم المنتخب الزامبي والذي قادهم الى التعادل الايجابي مع دفعة معنوية معتبرة ستفيدهم في قادم المواعيد..!!


* التعادل الباهر الذي انتهت عليه مباراة الأمس اعاد فتح الجروح المتعلقة بالخطأ الفادح والساذج الذي وقع فيه الجهاز الاداري لمنتخبنا وتحديداً اسامة عطا المنان والطريفي من واقع منصب كل منهما فيما يتعلق بقضية مساوي..!!


* الخسارة التي تعرض لها منتخبنا امام غانا في ام درمان الاسبوع الماضي لم تعبر عن سير اللقاء الذي كان بامكان رفاق كاريكا حسمه لصالحهم من واقع الفرص واذا استبعدنا الاخطاء الفردية..!!


* نقاط زامبيا المسلوبة بخطأ اداري الى جانب نقاط مباراة غانا بام درمان التي تسربت من لاعبينا كانت كافية ليكون منتخبنا منافساً على التأهل للمرحلة الاخيرة بالتصفيات..!!


* لقد سعدنا بالمستوى الممتاز والنتيجة الجيدة التي خرج بها الصقور من فك المنتخب الزامبي الذي صارت صدارته للمجموعة مهزوزة وبالمقابل فان منتخبنا قدم هدية غالية لنجوم غانا..!!


* المنتخب الغاني سيفعل المستحيل لأجل الفوز على ليسوتو اليوم حتى يرتفع بنقاطه الى (12) نقطة ليجلس على الصدارة بجدارة بعد هدية السودان الغالية..!!


* لقد هزم منتخبنا عضو الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم الذي تحدث أول أمس لقناة الشروق وأكد ان منتخب السودان سيخسر امام زامبيا..!!


* وعلى الرغم من ان مقدم الحلقة الاخ معتصم محمد الحسن طالبه بالتراجع عن تصريحه الغريب ذلك الاّ ان العضو الموقر رفض وأكد ان الهزيمة ستحل بمنتخبنا..!!


* لقد رد لاعبونا الاشاوس على تجاوزات عضو اتحاد الكرة الذي يعتقد انه الأعلم والأفهم والاكثر معرفة من الجميع..!!


* التصريح الغريب العجيب لعضو اتحاد الكرة وبعدما سار في اتجاه مغاير للواقع أكد جهله بأبسط معطيات كرة القدم التي لا تعترف بالحسابات ولا المقاييس..!!


* لقد كشف التصريح الغير مسؤل عضو اتحاد الكرة السوداني على حقيقته وأكد انه لا يعرف غير البحث الدائم عن الفلاشات ليرسل تصريحاته الهوجاء تلك..!!


* التحية لصقور الجديان فرداً فرداً والطاقم النفي بقيادة الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا والكابتن مبارك سليمان وبقية افراد الجهاز الفني..!!


* مباراة أمس اكدت ان صقور الجديان تمضي في الطريق الصحيح وكل المطلوب منا كمتابعين المؤازرة والتشجيع والمساندة..!!


* تخريمة أولى: عضو اتحاد الكرة (الذي لا يعرف غير البحث عن الفلاشات) تعرض لهزيمة كبيرة من صقور الجديان..!!


* تخريمة ثانية: الرجل لن يستكين وسيبحث سريعاً عن اي ضوضاء ليغطي بها سقطته المدوية والتي تمثل وصمة عار في جبين اتحاد الكرة..!!
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*في الهدف | ابوبكر عابدين




دورينا في إتجاه وأمانينا في إتجاه آخر!.


*آه لو ندري محتوى ملفات الأندية الأربعة التي رفعها الاتحاد العام للإتحاد الافريقي وأكد من خلالها بأنها الاندية المستوفية للشروط التي حددها الاتحاد الافريقي للاندية التي يحقق لها المشاركة في بطولات الكاف (الاندية الابطال والكونفدرالية).


*إذن سادتي ما جدى التنافس في الدوري الممتاز والبطل الذي سيمثل السودان معروف سلفاً!؟


*الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم لا يعرف الطرق العلمية في التخطيط للخروج بالكرة السودانية إلي بر الأمان ولكنه شاطر جداً في كيفية رسم الخطط لكي يفوز بمقاعد القيادة عن طريق إتحادات الولايات المغلوب علي أمرها برضاها!!.


*الاتحاد العام قيادته مشغولة بعملية العودة والتربع على الكراسي لفترة إنتخابية أخري ولن يبارحوا تلك الكراسي الذهبية والتي تبيض دولارات في كل سفرية وفي كل عملية حتي اصبح قادة إتحاد الكرة السوداني من كبار رجالات المال والأعمال وكلنا يسمع ويقرأ عن الديون المستحقة لامين خزينة الاتحاد والتي بلغت المليارات!!.


* حتماً سيأتي اليوم الذي تفتح فيه كل الملفات وحينها سيكون لسؤال (من أين لك هذا) هو الميزان..


*نعود ونقول أن الاتحاد العام وبمجرد ما فتح باب التسجيلات والشطب علي مصراعيه في الفترة التكميلية للتسجيلات وحصد ما حصد من رسوم نراه اليوم متجاهل كل التجاهل لموضوع بداية الدورة الثانية.


*الاندية الاخري سوى المريخ والهلال يتعامل معها الاتحاد العام بمنتهي الاستخفاف ولا يعيرها أدني اهتمام و تأتي في المرتبة الثانية وهي حتي هذه اللحظة لا تعرف متي تبدأ الدورة الثانية للدوري الممتاز!!.


*المدربين الاجانب والذين استجلبتهم تلك الاندية اخذوا يضربون كفاً بكف عندما لم يجدوا إجابة واضحة من إدارة ناديهم أو حتي من الاتحاد لأن الامر عندهم مرتبط بالعلم بداية ونهاية ونتيجة وعندنا كل شئ متروك للظروف والقدر ولو (صبت مطرة) ممكن البرنامج كله يتغير هم وصلوا لقناعة بعدم جدوى العمل وحتماً بعد فترة قصيرة لو استمروا لاصبحو علي شاكلة مدربينا يصبر علي كل شئ ما دام المرتب ما شي..


* السودان يستضيف سيكافا بمدينتي الفاشر وكادقلي وهناك ارهاصات بالتأجيل أو حتي نقل البطولة للخرطوم ولو تم نقلها للخرطوم لاي ظرف من الظروف ماهي الاستعدادات اللازمة لذلك!!.


*المريخ والهلال يستعدان للسفر والنزهة في قطر دون فائدة فنية تذكر ولكن قد تكون هناك فوائد للبعثة الادارية والمرافقين من المحاسيب والمناسيب.


* أهل الهلال والمريخ في سعادة وفرح السفر إلي جدة والمشاركة في البطولة العربية والسفر إلي قطر للمشاركة في دورة رمضانية وكلها موافقات دون أن يكون مدرب المريخ( الكوكا) قد وصل والهلال المسكين لم يحدد مدربه حتى الآن وعندما يتم اختياره يجد نفسه أمام الامر الواقع المشاركة الحتمية في بطولات قد لا يرى فريقه جاهزاً لها!!.


*عباقرة الادارة عندنا دائماً يضعون الحصان خلف العربة ويريدون الوصول!! ولكنهم دائماً ما يحصدون السراب في كل عام ولا يتعظون!!.


*مريخ الفاشر يسافر إلى اسمرا لاقامة معسكر إعدادي وأهلي مدني يسافر إلى اديس ابابا والمريخ يفاضل بين مصر والدوحة والهلال في الطريق والكل يصرف الالاف من الدولارات دون طائل ولا أحد يسأل وموضة ارتريا واديس ابابا لم تقنع أحد حتى الآن لأن النتائج هي النتائج والشكل العام (ياهو ذااااااااااتو) لم يتغير!!.


* في الستينيات كانت المعسكرات في مدرسة حنتوب وفي الكلية الحربية والانضباط علي أشده وبواسطة كبار المدربين الاجانب وتحقق نتائج طيبة..


*في السبعينيات المعسكرات في الفنادق مثل فندق الارز والفندق الكبير والتدريب في رمال توتي أيام طيب الذكر المستر يانكو ايفان وحينها فزنا علي مصر وقهرنا تونس وتلاعبنا بكينيا ذهاباً واياباً ووصلنا نهائيات أمم افريقيا عام 1976م والفرق التي تصل النهائي ثمانية فقط وليست ستة عشر كما هو الحال الآن.


*اذن غابت القرارات الصارمة الواضحة والتي تحفظ هيبة المؤسسات وتراعي ظروف البلد ولذلك أصبح مصيرنا في كف عفريت.


كرات × الهدف


*يا ترى هل يقوى جهاز المريخ الفني على فرض سياسة الانضباط وينتهي من تسيب اللاعبين الافارقة خاصة كليتشي الذي يعود للبلاد على هواه ويجد المبررات وكأن شيئاً لم يكن..


*في بداية الموسم تأخر كليتشي وعاد في الوقت الذي أعجبه وهدد مدير الكرة والمدرب بفرض عقوبات عليه ولكنهم في آخر المطاف وجدوا له العذر وكان العذر إن للاعب استحقاقات مالية ضخمة لم يتقاضاها ولذلك عاد وقبل بالتسوية والآن الامر أمام الكابتن ابراهومة المسعودية ونحن في الانتظار.


* الامثلة كثيرة اكرم، الحضري، علاء ..الخ نتمنى إلا تعود تلك الافلام القديمة وأن يحل الانضباط والنظام محل الفوضى السابقة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يعلق رقم العجب وايداهور ومصعب 

 علق المريخ اربعة ارقام لن يرتديها اي لاعب في المريخ حتى نهاية الموسم الحالي وهي رقم اللاعب فيصل العجب (24 ) بجانب ارقام ايداهور (22) و(12) رقم اللاعب مصعب عمر .. الرقم 15 الذي كان يرتديه اللاعب ليما فالرقم 24 تم توقيفه الى حين تكريم العجب الذي سيقوم بنفسه لمنحه لخليفته في الملاعب 
 وجاءت ارقام بقية اللاعبين على النحو التالي 
 عصام الحضري 1
 علي جعفر 2
 موسي الزومه 3
 علاء الدين يوسف 4
 باسكال 5
 احمد ضفر 6
 احمد الباشا 7
 هيثم مصطفي 8
 كلتشي 9
 مرتضي كبير 10
 راجي عبدالعاطي 11
 مفضل محمد الحسن 13
 بله جابر 14
 اكرم الهادي 16
 ابراهيم محجوب 17
 محمد موسي 18
 حسن كمال 19
 سليماني 20
 امير كمال 21
 سعيد مصطفي 23
 اوليفية 25
 غاندي 26
 فيصل موسي 27
 الطاهر الحاج 28
 رمضان عجب 29
 محمد ابراهيم 30
 عبدالرحمن 31
 حسن سليمان 32
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الفريق طارق : تاجيل البطولة الدولية ربما يضطرنا لتغيير مكان المعسكر

قال الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر ان تاجيل او الغاء بطولة السلام الدولية ربما تجعل ناديه يغير مكان معسكر الفريق من الدوحة الى مكان آخر وقال انهم ستخذون القرار بموقع المعسكر خلال الاجتماع المقبل للنادي والمحدد له الثلاثا وقال قرروا الدوحة وفقا لمشاركة النادي في البطولة مؤكدا ان تاجيل البطولة ربما يدفع المريخ الى البحث عن بديل وتفيد المتابعات ان جمهورية مصر العربية هي الاقرب لاستضافة معسكر المريخ في الفترة المقبلة استعدادا للبطولة العربية المقرر لها سبتمبر المقبل وكان تونسي المريخ محمد عثمان الكوكي قد طلب اقامة المعسكر في مصر.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*عناوين ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ


ﺍﻟﺼﻘﻮﺭ ﺗﺘﺎﻟﻖ ﻭﺗﻔﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺯﺍﻣﺒﻴﺎ .. ﻭﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻳﺴﺘﺪﻋﻲ
ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ
ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻭﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺍﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭﻩ
ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﻭﺍﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﻟﺼﺮﻑ
ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻌﺴﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ
ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺍﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭﻩ ﻣﻊ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻳﺴﺤﺐ ﺷﻜﻮﺍﻩ
.. ﻭﺍﻟﺴﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻲ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ : ﺍﻧﻬﻴﺖ
ﺍﺯﻣﺘﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ
ﺣﺴﻦ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻳﺒﺪﺃ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺻﺎﻟﺔ
ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﻭﺻﻮﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ
ﺗﺎﺟﻴﻞ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ
ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﻔﺎﻭﺽ ﻳﺲ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺎﻳﻘﺎﻑ
ﺍﻟﺘﺠﻨﻴﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ
ﻣﻌﺘﺼﻢ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ : ﺻﻘﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺎﻥ
ﻗﺪﻣﺖ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﺗﻔﻮﻗﺖ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﺻﺎﺻﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﺤﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﺫﻫﺎﺑﺎ
ﻭﺍﻳﺎﺑﺎ
ﻫﻞ ﻳﺮﺗﺪﻱ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ
ﺷﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺍﺑﻮﻋﻨﺠﺔ: ﻟﻴﺲ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻤﻨﻊ
ﺗﻌﻴﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻧﺲ ﻛﺎﺑﺘﻨﺎ ﻟﻼﺣﻤﺮ
ﺍﻟﺠﻴﻠﻲ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺨﻴﺮ : ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻨﻴﺔ
ﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﺷﺎﺭﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﺭﺍﻉ ..
ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺑﺎﻻﻗﺪﻣﻴﺔ ﻳﻔﺘﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﻰ
ﺍﻻﺣﺘﺮﺍﻓﻴﺔ
ﺿﻘﻞ : ﻣﻦ ﺗﻮﻟﻰ ﺷﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ
ﺑﺎﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻟﺴﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﻃﻮﻳﻠﺔ
ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺳﻴﺤﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﺎﺡ ﻣﻊ
ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مشكور اخونا الرائع عبدالغني
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*والشكر ايضاً للنشيط محمد النادر
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*:: بهدوء ||| علم الدين هاشم :::
:: مصيبة وحلت بالمريخ ! ::
==================
الباشا الكبير عصام الحضرى عاد اليكم من جديد بعدما تكرم وتنازل عن شكواه ضد المريخ – حسب ماجاء فى المواقع الالكترونية السودانية والمصرية صباح الامس – يعنى بهذا المنطق اصبح المريخ هو الجانى والحضرى المجنى عليه رغم كل اساءاته واستفزازاته التى صدرت على لسانه ضد المريخ ومجلسه المنتخب السابق ,, المهم انه اصبح بحكم شريعة التعاقد تحت مسؤولية المريخ من جديد بعدما ملأ الدنيا ضجيجا من قاهرة المعز بان علاقته مع النادى انتهت ولن يعود من جديد حتى لو وزنوه ذهبا وكذلك لم يقصر وكيله شيحا فى الردح ايضا وقال فى المريخ ومجلسه السابق خصوصا امينه العام السابق عاصم الحاج مالم يقله مالك فى الخمر !
لست هنا بصدد التحريض ضده فهو رغم انفنا وغصبا عن الجميع عاد لاعبا فى المريخ له كافة الحقوق ولديه كامل الواجبات التى يفترض ان يقدمها لناديه محليا وخارجيا مثل بقية الكوكبة التى تزين كشف المريخ حاليا ولايستطيع احد ان يكابر على هذه الحقيقة مهما كان موقفنا ضده والذى كتبناه هنا فى هذه المساحة اكثر من مرة وكررناه مرات ومرات بان التخلى عن هذا الحضرى افضل للمريخ مليون مرة من الاحتفاظ به ولو ليوم واحد بسبب مسلسل الازمات التى افتعلها ضد المريخ وشغل بها الرأى العام ضد النادى طوال الفترة الماضية حتى اصبح لديه ملف اسود مليىء بكل متناقضات الاحتراف يفوق ملفه مع ناديه الاصلى الاهلى المصرى وافعاله التى قادت الى طرده من نادى القرن ,, اقول لست هنا بقصد التحريض وانما لدعوة الجماهير للتكيف مع هذه ( المصيبة ) التى حلت بالنادى واصبحت قدر المريخ وجماهيره و التى عليها ان ترضى وتقبل بها وذلك لعلمنا وادراكنا بان الغالبية منها اضحى لديها موقف واضح ضد الحضرى للدرجة التى يمكن ان تهتف ضده بعدما تغنت باسمه فى اكثر من مناسبة داخل الاستاد , وبالتالى يصبح التعامل مع هذا الواقع الجديد بعد انتهاء المشكلة مع الحارس المغرور وماصاحب ذلك من تداعيات هو امر لامفر منه فى الفترة القادمة ,, نعلم انه من الصعب على جماهير اى نادى ان تتقبل لاعبا يتعالى عليها ويسب ناديها جهرا وبكل وقاحة ولكن مع ذلك نرى ان الواقع الذى فرضه انتهاء قضية الحضرى مع المريخ منذ الامس يستدعى من الجميع ان يقبلوا ولو على مضض وجود الحارس المصرى ضمن تشكيلة الفريق فى مبارياته القادمة .
عصام الحضرى منذ تعاقده مع المريخ ظل يمثل حالة خاصة تختلف عن بقية كل المحترفين الاخرين الذين تعاقد معهم النادى من المجموعة الحالية او الذين تم الاستغناء عنهم فى الموسم الماضى و ظل يحظى باهتمام وتقدير رئيس النادى جمال الوالى الذى بذل جهدا فى السابق لتقريب وجهات النظر بين الحضرى والمجلس المستقيل بسبب مشكلة الرواتب المتأخرة , وحتى بعد عودة الوالى رئيسا للجنة التسيير سعى ايضا لحل المشكلة بالتنسيق مع لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواه فى الاتحاد العام حتى توج ذلك بعودة الحضرى بالامس وسحب شكواه ضد النادى ,, ولكن رغم هذه ( الخصوصية ) فى المعاملة التى يحظى بها الحضرى فان عودته من جديد للمريخ فرضتها ايضا ضرورة فنية علينا ان لانغض الطرف عنها , فالمريخ يعانى خللا فى حراسة المرمى بسبب استهتار اكرم الذى لايريد ان يطور من مستواه ولايحسن من سلوكه وانضباطه فى المباريات , واظن ان هذا سببا دفع رئيس النادى فى ابداء حرصه الشديد على حل مشكلة الحضرى حتى يجنب المريخ افعال اكرم الهادى واستهتاره فى المباريات ,, عموما الحضرى تبقت له ستة شهور نتوقع ان تمر ثقيله على جماهير المريخ وبعدها فليذهب غير مأسوف عليه !!
التحية لمازدا ولاعبيه !
فرض منتخبنا نتيجة التعادل على منتخب زامبيا وانتزع منه نقطة ثمينة فى لقاء الامس فى اياب الجولة الخامسة من تصفيات كاس العالم , وهى نتيجة لم تكن متوقعة حتى لاعضاء الجهاز الفنى وعلى راسهم ايوب الكرة السودانية مازدا الذى صرح قبل المباراة متحديا المنتخب الزامبى بانه لن يحقق فوزا سهلا على صقور الجديان ,, فالنتيجة بلا شك بطعم الانتصار فى ظل الظروف القاسية التى تحيط بمنتخبنا اليتيم وهو لازال يتعرض لحالة من الاهمال المدمر من جانب الدولة وكذلك من طرف اتحاد معتصم جعفر الذى اغتصب منه ثلاثة نقاط بقرار من الفيفا فى فضيحة وجريمة نكراء سببها الاستهتار وعدم الشعور بروح المسؤولية ,, التحية لمازدا ولاعبيه ومزيدا من النتائج المفرحه .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا ثنائي الابداع والروعة عبد الغني حمد ومحمد النادر على الابداعات المتواصلة
وربنا يقويكم يارائعين

*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين الاخوين : محمد النادر وعبد الغني
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*جزاكم الله خيرا النادر وعبدالغنى !!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


الصقور تتالق وتفرض التعادل على زامبيا .. والاتحاد يستدعي البرير
الحضري يعود ويؤكد استمراره مع المريخ .. واتجاه لصرف النظر عن معسكر الدوحة
اتجاه لصرف النظر عن معسكر قطر
هل يرتدي هيثم مصطفى شارة القيادة بالمريخ
ابوعنجة: ليس هناك ما يمنع تعيين البرنس كابتنا للاحمر
الجيلي عبدالخير : الكابتنية ليست شارة في الذراع .. والعمل بالاقدمية يفتقد الى الاحترافية
ضقل : من تولى شارة القيادة بالهلال لسنوات طويلة والمنتخب سيحقق النجاح مع الفرقة الحمراء
الحضري يؤكد استمراره مع المريخ ويسحب شكواه
.. والسد العالي يقول : انهيت ازمتي بعد حديث مع الوالي
حسن كمال يبدأ تدريبات صالة
الكوكي يؤكد وصوله الجمعة
تاجيل اجتماع القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ
اهلي الخرطوم يفاوض يس
نجم الدين يرحب بالعودة الى القلعة الحمراء
منتخبنا يتعادل امام زامبيا
محمد سيد احمد يطالب بايقاف التجنيس من اجل صقور الجديان
معتصم جعفر : صقور الجديان قدمت مباراة كبيرة وتفوقت على الرصاصات النحاسية ذهابا وايابااستدعاء البرير
رئيس كتلة الممتاز يشيد بوالي الجزيرة
نائب رئيس الافيال يوضح
مجموعة التطوير تكتسح انتخابات اتحاد مدني
مجلس الموردة يحسم ملف التدريب اليوم
على خلفية شكوى اهلي عطبرة .. لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة تخاطب الاتحاد المصري وتوقف نشاط المدربين فتحي جمعة ومحمد عدلي
مباراتان في بطولة القارات
منتخبنا يفرض التعادل الايجابي على الرصاصات النحاسية .. صقور الجديان تتالق في ندولا وتحرج المنتخب الزامبي
محمد سيد احمد : مازدا كان على حق عندما استبعد عناصر الحرس القديم واختياراته سليمة ولن نلتفت الى الانتقادات
معتصم جعفر : صقور الجديان قدمت مباراة كبيرة امام غانا قبل اسبوع وتفوقت على الرصاصات النحاسية امام جماهيرها .. العزيمة والاصرار وراء المستوى المتميز لمنتخبنا امام زامبيا والتعادل يؤكد قوة الصقور
تاجيل اجتماع القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ الى اليوم
اهلي الخرطوم يفاوض يس .. ومصعب عمر يوجه رسالة الى نجوم الفرسان
نجم الدين عبد الله لن يتردد في العودة الى القلعة الحمراء من جديد ويعلق على تصريحات قريش
كيف يستعد لاعبو المريخ للقسم الثاني ... الثلاثي الباشا واكرم وبلة جابر يقاطعون الكرة ويخضعون الى راحة في دبي .. علاء الدين يوسف يستجم في القاهرة ويتعهد بالعودة قبل بدء الاعداد .. محمد موسى في الجزيرة ويمارس السباحة .. والبلدوزر مازال عند وعده بسحب االبساط من الجميع .. حسن كمال يبدا تدريبات صالة .. ومحمد ابراهيم في انتظار ساعة الصفر
الحضري يسحب شكواه
السد العالي يصل الخرطوم ويلتقي لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة ويؤكد استمراره مع المريخ 
المدرب العام السابق للمريخ جمال ابو عنجة : تراجع مستوى اكرم واصابة يس ووجود حارس جديد تجعل عودته منطقية .. عليه التعامل بشكل مختلف مع زملائه والحصول على ثقتهم ولابد من مضاعفة جهده ليقود الفرقة الحمراء للفوز بالدوري والبطولة العربية
سانتو :ى  عودة الحضري لاتلحق ضررا بسمعة المريخ والاحمر في حاجة لجهوده والسد العالي جاهز ولايعرف التوقف عن التدريبات
هل يرتدي الظاهرة شارة القيادة في المريخ ؟
جمال ابو عنجة : لااجد غضاضة في تولي هيثم كابتنية الاحمر والبرنس تاريخ وخبرات لابد من الاستفادة منها .. هيثم اقنع في القسم الاول وقائد الاحمر عليه التنسيق مع مدير الكرة ورئيس القطاع الرياضي في حل مشاكل اللاعبين الخاصة والاجتماعية
الجيلي عبد الخير : الكابتنية ليست بالاقدمية وهذا عرف لاتعمل به اندية العالم والقيادة شخصية في المقام الاول .. مهمة القائد ليست اجراء القرعة ودوره التاثير على زملائه داخل وخارج الملعب واللبيب بالاشارة يفهم
ضقل : اؤيد منح هيثم مصطفى شارة القيادة ومن ارتداها في المنتخب منحته حنكة والبرنس الانسب في المرحلة المقبلة



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


منتخب الجيل الجديد يعلن عن نفسه ويفرض التعادل على زامبيا
الحضري : سعيد بانتهاء الازمة وساكون اول المنضمين للمعسكر الاعدادي
المريخ يصرف النظر عن معسكر قطر .. والتاكا كسلا يطلق مبادرة لتكريم جمال الوالي
الجيل الجديد من صقور الجديان يفرض التعادل على زامبيا
ومازدا يرفض الاتهامات باللعب لصالح غانا
رينارد : التعادل امام السودان محبط
خالدونا : حزنت لاعتزال العجب ونجم الدين يظلم نفسه
تغيير وجهة معسكر المريخ
الحضري : ساكون اول المنضمين للمعسكر الاعدادي
التاكا كسلا يطلق مبادرة لتكريم جمال الوالي
المريخ الفاشر يؤدي تجربتين اعداديتين ومحسن يشيد
بعد مقابلته لجنة شؤون اللاعبين .. المريخ يستعيد خدمات الحضري والطرفان يوقعان على مذكرة تفاهم 
حارس الفراعنة يؤكد سعادته بانتهاء الازمة ويلتزم بمواصلة مشواره مع الفرقة الحمراء
سعيا لجعل خير الخطوط اوسطها .. المريخ تعاقد مع ثلاثة عشر لاعب وسط في عام ونصف .. الى جانب طرفي الوسط المريخ تعاقد مع خمسة لاعبي محور وستة صناع العاب .. عدد لاعبي الوسط يساوي عدد لاعبي الحراسة والدفاع والهجوم
وجه ضربة قوية لاحلام الرصاصات النحاسية .. االجيل الجديد يخطف الاضواء ويفتح الطريق امام النجوم السوداء .. صقور الجديان تفرض التعادل الايجابي على زامبيا .. مولينغا يفتتتح وكوكو يعدل
مازدا : لعبنا مباراة كبيرة ونحن من اسسنا الاتحاد الافريقي وكرتنا نظيفة ومثلنا لايلعب من اجل ان تكسب غانا
رينارد : التعادل امام السودان محبط للغاية وافتقدنا العزم والقوة والثبات في الشوط الاول ومجهود ثلاثة اسابيع ضاع هنا
وزير الرياضة الزامبي مستغرب للنتيجة .. وكالوشا يؤكد ان الامل موجود ويقول : نريد نتيجة ايجابية في غانا
من يجلس على عرش الملك ؟
مدرب الخرطوم الوطني : على المريخ تجاوز الفهم التقليدي ومنح الشارة للانسب .. والاحمر فقد القائد منذ اعتزال ابراهومة
الرمح الملتهب سانتو : اشراك الجميع مطلوب لاختيار قائد جديد وعرف المريخ يختار الاقدم .. اختيار هيثم سيكون امرا جيدا
الليزر عبد المجيد جعفر : القيادة صفات وليست عدد سنوات ووجدت ابراهومة كابتنا للاحمر رغم وجود من سبقوه .. واطالب بالابتعاد عن المجاملات في الاختيار
المدرب العام للمريخ في تصريحات خاصة للزعيم .. خالد احمد المصطفى : اللاعبون لم يقدموا 30% من مستواهم الحقيقي في الدور الاول .. الاصابة حرمتنا من يس .. نجم الدين مميز لكنه ظلم نفسه كثيرا .. العجب اعتزل في اوج عطائه والعناصر الجديدة رصدناها مبكرا واقنعتنا فنيا . ثنائي الشباب اضافة كبيرة ..سادومبا مهاجم ممتاز .. مشاورات دائمة مع القطاع الرياضي 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة صدى االملاعب


الجيش القطري يستدعي بمبا .. والبرير يمثل أمام الإتحاد
منتخبنا يجبر زامبيا على التعادل .. ولجنة شئون اللاعبين تعيد الحضري للمريخ
صدق أو لاتصدق : الممتاز بعد شهرين .. ومناوشات حادة بين انصار الشاذلي والكيماوي
منتخبنا يسبح عكس التيار والحظ يحرمه من الانتصار
مازدا : التعادل امام زامبيا فوز واتمنى ان يلفت هذا نظر الدولة للمنتخب
معتصم جعفر : صقور الجديان اكدوا انهم اهل للثقة
الحضري يسحب شكواه ويعود لمزاولة نشاطه مع المريخ
الدورة الثانية تنطلق منتصف اغسطس وكاس السودان في رمضام
مفاجاة : ظهور اسم العاجي بمبا مع المنتخب العسكري القطري
استدعاء رئيس الهلال .. والسماح للحضري بممارسة نشاطه فورا
الهلال يكسب المستقبل بثلاثية بامبا ومروان
بعثة الهلال تصل اليوم
اهلي شندي يكمل اتفاقه مع النقر حتى نهاية الموسم
الاهلي القطري يسابق الزمن للحصول على موافقات ابطال الهند والفلبين
طارق ابنعوف يطيح بعبد المنعم عبد العال ويفوز برئاسة اتحاد الكرة بمدني
يدخل مرحلة القرارات الحاسمة ويفعل الانضباط .. المريخ يعفي إختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي .. وقرار وشيك بتعيين العقيد طارق لدائرة الكرة
سليماني عريس في اليوم التالي من الاعداد والمجلس يمنحه يومين .. والحضري ينهي الازمة ويعود للقاهرة 
قطاع الشباب يحتفل بمدير الكرة خالد 
الاحمر يسمي ارقام اللاعبين وجعفر يرتدي رقم الضباح

صدى  الملاعب تسبق الجميع وتنفرد بموعد انطلاقة الدورة الثانية للممتاز ..  رسميا الدورة الثانية تنطلق منتصف اغسطس وكاس السودان يلعب في رمضان .. الدوري ينتهي في الثلاثين من نوفمبر ونهائي الكأس يلعب في الثلاثين من يوليو
نائب  رئيس لجنة المسابقات باتحاد الكرة : كاس السودان في رمضان بدلا عن الدوري  الممتاز .. المواعيد الجديدة لاتعني ان البرنامج سيكون ضاغطا والقمة قد  تلتقي في دوري الثمانية الو الاربعة في كاس السودان 
اسامة عطا المنان : نتوقع هجوما عنيفا بسبب المواعيد الجديدة لكنها لن تؤثر على عملنا
محمد سيد احمد في تصريحات ساخنة ومثيرة : الاتحاد السوداني لم يرسل اسم الهلال اطلاقا والمريخ هو ممثلنا الوحيد .. الاتحاد العربي له حرية الاختيار والهلال لم يعتمد رسميا ومجرد احتياطي


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كيبورد
الطيب على فرح
حقوق الجمهور على اندية المقدمة

بدانا الحديث في العمود السابق عن الدور الإجتماعي الذي يجب ان تلعبه أندية المقدمة في السودان تجاه جماهير كرة القدم السودانية تلك الجماهير  العريضة التي ظلت وعلى الدوام تعطي وقتها وأموالها ومشاعرها ولا تجد أي مقابل .. حتى المقابل المعنوي المتمثل في الإنتصارات وتحقيق البطولات أصبح ضرب من مستحيل لا طائل من إنتظار تحقيقه ..!!
قلنا ان الغالبية العظمى من جمهور كرة القدم في كل العالم من الفقراء وأصحاب الدخول المحدودة .. وبالتأكيد فإن هذا الأمر ينطبق على جمهور كرة القدم السودانية .. غالبيته من أهلي الغبش الذين يعاني الواحد فيهم جدا لأجل توفير تكاليف حضور مباراة في كرة القدم .. وكثيرا ما يكون الحضور على حساب أولويات حياتية أهم .. !!
المشجع السوداني يعاني كثيرا  لأجل دخول ملاعب كرة القدم ومشاهدة المباريات المحلية والدولية هذا أمر يجب أن لا نتجاهله أبدا .. علينا أن نعلم ان الحضور الجماهيري الكبير الذي يميز ملاعب كرة القدم السودانية غالبا ما يكون على حساب الخبز واللبن .. وربما مصاريف العلاج أيضا ..  ولو إفترضنا جدلا أن المشجع يحتاج لمبلغ ثلاثون جنيها عندما يقرر الذهاب للملعب لمتابعة فريقه والوقوف إلى جانبه وتشجيعه  تشمل مصاريف المواصلات و قيمة تذكرة الدخول وتناول بعض المرطبات ( موية زرقاء ) ثم تناول بعض ال ( سناكس ) .. (تسالي .. فول مدمس ) وغيرها من الطيبات ..!!  ولو إفترضنا أيضا أن هذا المشجع يشاهد عشرون مباراة في الموسم فإننا نجد أنه يدفع  يدفع حوالي ستمائة جنيه في الموسم لمتابعة مباريات فريقه .. ولو كان  عدد الجماهير التي تتابع المباريات المحلية والدولية لأندية المقدمة مائة ألف مشجع فإن ما تدفعه الجماهير يساوي ستون مليون جنيه ( 6 مليار بالقديم ) ..!! والمقابل كما قلنا .. ضغط .. سكري .. وجع قلب .. !!
مقترح نطرحه اليوم على أندية المقدمة مريخ هلال .. ما رأيكم في إستقطاع نسبة 10 بالمائة من دخل أي مباراة يذهب مباشرة  لدعم مشاريع إجتماعية لفائدة جمهور كرة القدم السودانية  .. مثلا فإن المبلغ الذي يمكن تحصيله أن يساوي6 ملايين جنيه ( ستمائة مليون بالقديم ) .. هل تعلم أن هذا المبلغ يمكن يحل الكثير من المشاكل لو تم توجيهه في مشاريع الدعم الأصغر .. أعلم تجربة سابقة لمشروع مماثل تم من خلاله تقديم مشاريع  صغيرة لعدد من الأمهات والأرامل  .. لا تتجاوز قيمة تمويل  المشروع ألف وخمسمائة جنيه ( مليون وخمسمائة ألف جنيه بالقديم  ) .. هل تصدق أن هذا المبلغ الصغير جدا حول مئات الأسر من أسر خاولة لأسر منتجة .. على سبيل المثال تم شراء ماكينة خياطة لإحدى الأمهات من سكان منطقة الكلاكلة  وعدد قليل من الأقمشة .. فبدأت في مشروع لتطريز وتزيين الثياب النسائية .. صدق أو لا تصدق في أقل من عام أصبحت هذه المرأة تصدر إنتاجها لجنوب السودان كما قامت بتوظيف عدد من الفتيات لمساعدتها في العمل .. وقبل ذلك كانت عاطلة عن العمل تنتظر عطف المحسنين .. مشكلة أسرة كاملة كان حلها في ( ماكينة حياكة ) فقط .. !! و إمرأة أخرى تم تزويدها ببضاعة لكنتين صغير جدا .. فكبرت تجارتها وتوسعت للحد الذي يكفلها وأسرتها ويقيهم شر الفقر والفاقة ..!! والأمثلة الأخرى كثيرة للغاية
هنالك مشاريع أخرى يمكن توجيهها لخدمة المجتمع حتى تشعر الجماهير أن هنالك تواصل حقيقي بينها واندية كرة القدم الرياضية الثقافية ( الإجتماعية ) وان العلاقة بين الطرفين ( Win win situation ) مصالح متبادلة والكل كسبان .. مثلا نادي الشباب السعودي والذي يعتبر من الأندية التي تهتم جدا بالعمل المجتمعي ظل على الدوام يقيم العديد من  من المناشط الاجتماعية مثل المركز الصيفي لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة والذي يقوم النادي بتمويله ورعايته  كل صيف ويشتمل هذا المركز على برامج متنوعة يقدمها النادي لتلك الفئة .. يمكن لأنديتنا أن تقوم بمشاريع مماثلة تخرج بها من الحيز الضيق الذي هي فيه الآن فيجعلها تستشعر نبض الجماهير التي لولاها لما كانت هذه الأندية ولما كانت أمجادها .. ولو أنها ( أي الجماهير ) قررت مقاطعة مشاهدة مباريات كرة القدم من الملعب فإن على هذه الأندية ان تتحول فورا ل ( أفران ) ومطاعم بلدية تقدم (القراصة والفسيخ ) ..!!
نرجو أن ينظر القائمين على أمر أندية المقدمة هلال مريخ لهذا الأمر ببعض الإهتمام .. فهذا يجعلها أطول قامة .. وأكثر نبلا وقربا من المجتمعات والجماهير التي سوف تسائل نفسها يوم .. ما المقابل الذي نحصل عليه عندما ندفع من قوت عيالنا ..!!
سد الألفية .. والمدينة الرياضية :
قامت الحكومة الإثيوبية مؤخر بطرح شهادات أسهم مشاركة لمواطنيها للمساهمة في بناء سد النهضة او سد الألفية كما يطلق عليه .. وبالمقابل سوف يكون لصاحب كل سهم حصة في الأرباح التي يحققها بناء هذا السد .. وبلا شك سوف تنجح الحكومة الإثيوبية في جمع أموال ضخمة من مواطنيها تساهم في بناء السد في فترة وجيزة .. تماما كما حدث في تركيا عندما قررت تشييد جسر ( البسفور ) الشهير الذي يربط الجزء الآسيوي بأوربا  ( بيجيبوه طوالي في مسلسل فاطنة ) .. فنجحت إنجاز هذا المشروع الضخم في فترة وجيزة .. ومازال حملة الأسهم من المواطنين الأتراك ينالون الأرباح التي يحققها هذا الجسر من رسوم التحصيل التي تفرض على السيارات التي تمر من عبره ويقدر عددها بالألاف في اليوم ..!!
كما لو تذكرون قد تقدمنا عبر هذه الزاوية بمقترح لتطبيق هذا سيناريو التجربة التركية  لجذب التمويل من المواطنين السودانيين في الداخل والمهجر .. على أن ينالوا أرباحا سنوية من الدخول التي سوف تحققها المدينة الرياضية..  الملاعب والفنادق وغيرها من مرافق إستثمارية .. وكنا قد تلقينا إتصالا من السيد مساعد رئيس الجمهورية الأستاذ موسى محمد أحمد رحب من خلاله بالفكرة ووعد بدراستها لمعرفة إمكانية نجاحها .. ولكن لم نسمع بعد ذلك بجديد حول هذا الأمر ..!!
سوف تشاهدون بأم أعينكم كيف سوف ينجح أهل الحبشة في بناء حلمهم هذا في وقت وجيز جدا وبمساهمة كبيرة من عمال ( الشاورما ) وخادمات المنازل في الخرطوم ..!! ويا قلب لا تحزن .
قف :
نؤذن في سرقسطة ..!!  


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
كأس القارات بداية الإثارة!

• بطولة كأس القارات التي أنطلقت بالأمس تحت ضيافة البرازيل..والتي تقدم من  خلالها نموذجا مصغر، وتجربة مثالية، لتنظيم مونديال العام المقبل، لم تجد  حتى الآن الأثارة التي تميز المنافسات الكبرى تحت رعاية الفيفا!
• ولم تكن المنافسة التي خرجت جذورها من أرض عربية في العام 1992، طموحا  لمنتخبات الكبيرة، ولم تخرج بعد من حيز التجربة الأولى التي شهدت المملكة  العربية السعودية شهقتها الأولى!
• ويحضرني هنا مشهد إستاد الملك فهد الذي بهر العالم في تلك الأيام أكثر من  الحدث العالمي ذاته، حيث كان الجميع مبهورا بالأستاد الذي لا زال محافظا  على تصنيفه العالمي بين أهم استادات كرة القدم.!
• وربما كان مشهد الأستاد الفخيم هو المشهد الأهم في تلك المنافسة التي  حازت الأرجنتين لقبها الأول بفضل مهارات الأسطورة الأرجنتينة صاحب الأصول  العربية غبراييل باتسوتا!
• ويبدو ان أحتكار المملكة العربية السعودية إستضافة البطولة لثلاثة دورات  متتالية منحها شكلا اقرب إلى تنظيم الدورات الدولية الودية لمنتخبات تستعد  لخوض غمار المنافسة الأهم في دنيا كرة القدم، وهي بطولة كاس العالم..أو  خارجه منها للتو!
• حيث لم تخرج البطولة من المملكة العربية السعودية إلا في العام 1997، حيث  لعبت تحت إستضافة المكسيك، وبعدها تجولت كاسها بين العديد من الدول وآخر  نسخة كانت بجنوب أفريقيا وهي النسخة التي أعلنت أحتكار البرازيل للقب  بحيازته ثلاثة مرات من بين ثماني نسخ للبطولة!
• شغف عشاق كرة القدم بهذه المنافسة لم يصل مرحلة شغفهم ومتابعتهم لبطولات  أخرى برغم الزخم الكبير للمنتخبات التي تلعب، وهي في العادة منتخبات حائزة  على بطولات وسجلها مرصع بالنجوم، وتكون حائزة على التاج الذهبي بالقارات  المختلفة!
• والنسخة الحالية التي تستضيفها البرازيل ربما مثلت نقطة تحول في مسار  البطولة، لأن جمهور كرة القدم هناك يعرف مذاق كرة القدم، وربما شهدت أحداثا  مهمة كانت هي المؤشر الأول لما سيكون عليه الحال في مونديال العام المقبل  بارض السامبا!
• هذه المرة أتوقع أن تكون الأثارة حاضرة نسبة لوجود المنتخب الأسباني بكل  طموحاته حيث يعتبر لقب كاس القارات هو اللقب الوحيد الغائب عن الماتدور  الأسباني ويحتاج إلأسبان لها لتشكل واسطة العقد النضيد!
• ولن يتوقف الأسبان هذه المرة عند منعطف المشاركة فقط، إنما سيكون هاجسهم  هو كيفية وضع نجمة البطولة على قمصان لاعبي الماتدور، وهو ما يعني قطعا  أثارة كبيرة في ظل تنافس كبير!
• وأكبر وأهم المنافسين للمنتخب الأسباني سيكون هو المنتخب البرازيلي صاحب  الضيافة حيث يعتبر الفوز باللقب الرابع هو المدخل الأجمل لمنافسة كاس  العالم، وربما لا يسمحون مطلقا للمنافسين بأخذ الكأس بعيدا عن ارض السامبا،  وهو ما يعني لهم معنويات كبييرة قبل الدخول في أجواء المونديال!
• المنتخب الأيطالي عادة ما يأتي من الظل، ويحقق البطولات الكبرى من خارج  دائرة التوقع، ويمكن أن يقلب الطاولة بوجه اسبانيا المرشح الأبرز والبرازيل  البلد المضيف صاحب الحظوظ الكبيرة!
• منتخبات أروغواي والمكسيك واليابان يمكن أن تكون صاحبة حظوظ جيدة في  التقدم إلى الأمام بينما أتوقع أن يكون منتخبات نيجيريا وتاهيتي بمثابة  قطعة الحلوى اللذيذة التي يتلذذ بطعمها الكبار!
• أحبتي ..نجوم لامعة في سماء كرة القدم العالمية ينتظر أن يتابعها العالم  تمهيدا لما يمكن أن نشاهده في مونديال السامبا المقبل، وهو ما يضفي أثارة  وسحرا جديدا لمنافسة تبحث عن الأثارة المتوفر في البطولات الكبرى، وهو ما  يجعلها هذه المرة بطولة جاذبة برغم من أن مواعيد المباريات قد لا يناسب  الكثير من المتابعين عدا مباراة واحده تجري عن العاشرة مساء بتوقيت السودان
تغريدة
في الأرض التي شهدت بداية موهبته ..وذاع من خلالها صيته ..ووسط أهله ..هل يقدم نيمار ما يؤكد أنه ساحر جديد بقامة من سبقوه !!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تفيد  متابعات كورة سودانية أن مجلس ادارة المريخ يفكر في الغاء المعسكر  الاعدادي الذي أُعلن عن قيامه بقطر وتحويل وِجهة المعسكر للقاهرة حيث كان  من المفترض أن يغادر المريخ إلى الدوحة يوم الرابع من الشهر المقبل لإقامة  معسكر هناك بيد أن المسؤولين في المريخ يفكّرون في تغيير وِجهة المعسكر  وسيحسم اجتماع القطاع الرياضي اليوم أمر المعسكر.. من جهة أخرى أكد الكوكي  مدرب المريخ وصوله إلى الخرطوم يوم الجمعة المقبل للإشراف على تدريبات  الفرقة الحمراء والتي تنطلق يوم الحادي والعشرين من الشهر الجاري بمعسكر  داخلي قبل أن يغادر الفريق الى القاهرة أو الدوحة لاقامة معسكر خارجي قبل  انطلاقة القسم الثاني من الدوري الممتاز.. وكان المدرب التونسي غادر إلى  بلاده بعد نهاية القسم الأول من الدوري الممتاز وسلّم تقريره لمجلس الإدارة   وسيقود الفريق في مرحلة الاعداد قبل انطلاقة القسم الثاني للممتاز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحّب  الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة المدرب العام السابق للمريخ بمنح شارة القيادة في  المريخ الى هيثم مصطفى عقب اعتزال القائد فيصل العجب في فترة التسجيلات  التكميلية وقال أبوعنجة إن هيثم يستحق ارتداء  شارة القيادة في المريخ  وسيكون خير خلف للعجب وأضاف: هيثم من الناحية الفنية أضاف للمريخ وبعد  انتقاله لصفوف الأحمر قدم مردوداً جيداً وأنا كمدرب أقول إن هيثم بالفعل  نجح مع المريخ في القسم الأول من الدوري الممتاز وطالما أنه قدم هذا  المستوى في ظل ضغوطات لا شك أنه سيقدم الأفضل في الدور الثاني وفي الجانب  القيادي هيثم مصطفى ومن دون أن يرتدي الشارة قدم خبراته لزملائه ويجد  احتراماً وتقديراً من الجميع في المريخ على اعتبار أنه كان قائد الند  التقليدي لفترة طويلة وارتدى شارة القيادة في المنتخب ولا أتصور أن هيثم في  حاجة إلى شارة ليتواصل مع زملائه أو يوجّههم وقال ابوعنجة إنه يرى أن  استقرار المريخ في وجود قائد يؤدي دوره بالصورة المطلوبة وينال إجماع  الكافة والاستقرار أيضاً في التواصل مع اللاعبين خارج الملعب وأشدد على  خارج الملعب لأن مشاكل المريخ في اعتقادي خارج الملعب أكثر من داخله  والإدارات القديمة كانت تركّز على خارج الملعب والقائد يتواصل مع زملائه  داخل وخارج الملعب.. يذكر أن العديد من أنصار الفرقة الحمراء يرغبون في منح  هيثم مصطفى شارة القيادة في الفريق عقب اعتزال العجب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عقدت لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماعاً مهما اليوم  برئاسة الاستاذ مجدي شمس الدين المحامي  السكرتير العام للإتحاد رئيس اللجنة ونظرت اللجنة في العديد من القضايا المقدمة إليها من عدد من اللاعبين والأندية
نظرت اللجنة في قضية نادي المريخ واللاعب عصام الحضري وقبلت اللجنة خطابات المقدمة من الطرفين بسحب الشكاوي المقدمة منهما وآمنت علي مواصلة اللاعب لنشاطه مع ناديه .
قررت اللجنة مخاطبة نادي الهلال للرد علي الشكاوي المقدمة من مدرب الحراس ومدرباللياقة ومسئول العلاج الطبيعي خلال اسبوع مع حضور رئيس النادي لجلسة يوم الأربعاء 3/7/2013م الساعة الواحده ظهرا .
قررت اللجنة تكليف الاستاذ عبد العزيز الشروني مقرر اللجنة لتقديم مذكرة قانونية حول شكوي المدرب نور الدين زكري ضد نادي الأهلي شندي في إجتماعها يوم 3/7/2013م وتكليف رئيس وسكرتير النادي الأهلي لحضور الجلسة .
قررت اللجنة إيقاف نشاط المدربين مدحت فتحي جمعة ومحمد عدلي البهي ومخاطبة الإتحاد المصري لمخاطبتهما بإسترداد المبالغ المستلمة بواسطتهما من نادي الأهلي عطبرة .
قررت اللجنة حفظ عدد من القضايا وذلك لغياب الأطراف المعنية .
قررت اللجنة إستدعاء لاعبي الإتحاد ود مدني متوكل سيد فرج الله وخلف الله أبكر وأحمد السيد ومعتز يحيي لإجتماع يوم 3/7/2013م الساعة الواحدة ظهراً .
قررت اللجنة مخاطبة نادي الإتحاد ود مدني بتنفيذ قرار اللجنة السابق بدفع مستحقات اللاعب مهيب مبروك .
قررت اللجنة إعتماد إنهاء التعاقد بالتراضي من النادي الأهلي ود مدني واللاعب المصري السيد بخيت السيد .
قررت اللجنة إعتماد إنهاء التعاقد بالتراضي بين نادي الأهلي عطبرة واللاعب ماكيبي .
قررت اللجنة إ ستدعاء سكرتير نادي الأمل عطبرة للرد علي الشكاوي المقدمة من اللاعبين آمينو سنوسي و صبري عبد الله وكبيرو محمد .
قررت اللجنة إستدعاء سكرتير نادي النيل بخصوص شكوي اللاعب شعيبو آمادو ومنح اللاعب فرصة للتوقيع حتي يوم 17/6/2013م حيث تم إنتهاء عقده في اليوم الآخير للتسجيلات .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فازت مجموعة طارق سيد احمد بانتخابات اتحاد  الكرة في مدني اليوم السبت وحقق طارق سيد أحمد الرئيس 23 صوتا بينما نال  منافسه عبد المنعم عبد العال  17 صوتا ونال عاطف حجر منصب نائب الرئيس بـ  28 صوتا بينما تحصل منافسه علي النعيم على 12 صوت ، وتحصل حافظ معتصم عبد  السلام على منصب الامين العام  22 صوتا مقابل 18 صوتا لمنافسه طارق الرفاعى  ونال على حسن لمنصب امين المال 23 صوتا مقابل 17 صوت للصادق يوسف
ويعتبر  فوز مجموعة طارق سيدأحمد نصر مبكر لمجموعة معتصم جعفر ، في ظل الانباء  التي تتحدث عن عودة الدكتور كمال شداد للعمل في الاتحاد مرة اخرى الترشح،  خاصة ان عبد المنعم عبدالعال من اكثر الموالين لشداد .

*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*لدغة عقرب

النعمان حسن

 وجهة نظر لتغيير الهيكل الرياضى للاستاذ كمال صالح



 الحلقة الثانية:

 اما ان الاوان لنكون كالاخرين 

 كان هذا التساؤل هو ما انتهى اليه الاستاذ كمال فى الحلقة الاولى وفى هذه الحلقة يطرح رؤيته للاجابة على السؤال والان اترك الاستاذ كمال ليتحدث:



 ان اغلب الدول ان لم تكن كلها تكون انديتها فى الممتاز كما اوضحت من منتخبات المدن بعكس الحال عندنا.

 فتصوروا لو كان الممتاز عندناكما يلى:

 الهلال(منتخب السودان ا)- المريخ(منتخب السودان2) الموردة(ثالث فريق امدرمان)- بحرى( منتخب بحرى)- الخرطوم(منتخب الخرطوم)-مدنى(منتخب مدنى)- بورتسودان(منتخب بورتسودان) –كادقلى(منتخب كادقلى الحصاحيصا(منتخب الحصاحيصا)- عطبرة (منتخب عطبرة)-شندى(منتخب شندى) وذلك بدلا عن اندية الممتاز الحالية المسمى الهلال-المريخ-الموردة- اتحاد مدنى- الخركوم تلاته- اهلى مدنى- هلال بورتسودان- هلال كادقلى- النيل الحصاحيصا- امل عطبرة- اهلى شندى. 

 نعم أن الاوان لنتخلص من هذا الكم الهائل من الفرق الضعيفة المبعثرة فى الدوريات المحلية فى كل مدينة والتى لا تحلم حتى فى المنافسة على الصعود للممتاز بدلا عن المنافسة فيه.

 ولنتامل لو كانت الصورة فى التصور التالى:

 1- الغاء الدورى المحلى 2-العمل بالدورى الولائى اولى وثانية وحتى الثالثة ان شئنا 3- منتخب كل مدينة هو الذى يضم كل نجوم المدينة المبرزين ويمثل المدينة فى الدورى الولائى فى الدرجة التى ينتمى اليها كما فى العالم اجمع 4-تكون فرق الدرجة الاولى بالولاية على عدد المدن التى تمارس اللعبة بالولاية اذا كانت اقل من ثمانية فرق اما اذا كانت اكثر من ثمانيةيتم اختيار افضل ثمانية منها على ان يكون ما يزيد عنها درجة ثانتية 5-اذا كان بالولاية مدينة واحدة تمارس كرة القدم يكون بطل الولاية منتخب هذه المدينة تلقائيا واذا كان بها مدينتان يلتقيان ذهابا واياباويكون الفائز هو بطل الولاية ونفس النظام فى الدرجة الثانية -6- ابطال الولايات للدرجة الاولى سيكون عددهم 16 يتنافسون للصعود للممتاز-7- يكون الصعود للاولى والهبوط للثانية ولائى بنفس الطريقة-8- لا يتعدى عدد فرق الدرجة الواحدة بالولاية ثمانية فرق-9- لايتعدى عدد فرق المدينة الواحدة ثلاثة فرق والامثل فريق واحد مع ملاحظة ان كلما زاد عدد الفرق بالمدينة تكون اضعف من غيرها

 الدورى المقترح

 على افتراض ان بالولاية الواحدة ثمانية فرق كحد اقصى فان عدد مباريات الفرق يكون كما يلى.56 مباراة فى سبعة اسابيع اذا كان عددها ثمانية و30 فى خمسة اسابيع اذا كان عددها 6فرق واخيرا 12مباراة فى ثلاثة استابيع اذا كان عددها4فرق.

 عليه يمكننا ان نتصور ان كل الدوريات الولائية سوف تكتمل فى حد اقصى عشرة اسابيع.

 اذا افترضنا ان هناك فترة راحة بين الدورتين 3أسابيع بعدها يكون لدينا 16 بطلا عن كل ولايات السودان ليتنافسوا على الصعود للممتاز حيث تلعب كالاتى:

 1- يلعب دور ال16 ذهابا وايابا فى اسبوع واحد بنظام النفض ويصعد ثمانية لدور المجموعات

 2- تقسم الى مجموعتين كل واحدة 4فرق 

 3- تستضاف كل مجموعة فى ولاية فى نفس التاريخ ليلعبا دورة واحدة 10يوم

 4- يصعد اول وثانى المجموعة لدور الاربعة 5- تستضيف ولاية اخرى دور الاربعة حيث يتحدد الصعودللممتاز10يوم

 محاسن هذا النظام:

 1- الحصول على فرق قوية تنافس على الحصول على الممتاز ولا تتاثر كثيرا بحركة انتتقالات اللاعبين لان الفريق فى هذه الحالة لا يعتمد على نجم او نجمين كما هو الحال الان الامر الذى يضعف القريق متى رحلا عنه للهلال والمريخ

 2- الدوريات الولائية لكل الدرجات بالاضافة لدور ال 16 والمجموعات وتحديدالصاعد للممتاز والهابط والصاعد للاولى لا يتعدى 14 اسبوع

 3- هذا النظام يحدث زخما كرويا كبيرا نظرا للاتى:

 - كل المباريات تكون مع فرق زائرة وليست فرق المدينة كما هو الحال فى الدورى المحلى وبالتالى يكون دخلها اكبر

 - استضافة دور المجموعات بالولايات سوف يكون عبارة عن مهرجان رياضى فى الولاية التى تستضيف المجموعة

 - الولايات سوف تضطر لدعم ممثلها بالمال مما يحسن من الحالة المادية لفرق الولاية

 - الحصول على منتخب افضل للسودان من واقع الدورى الممتاز القوى الذى يتكون من هذا النظام

 - التخلص من التعصب الحالى لفريقى القمة وسوف يخلق هذا النظام ولاء لمدنهم وولاياتهم

 - سهولة التنظيم وجدولة المباريات مقارنة بما يجرى الان

 - اختصار تكاليف المنافسة

 الى الحلقة القادمة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الصحافة تتغنى بصقور الجديان بعد التعادل مع زامبيا




 اجمعت الصحف الرياضة السودانية الصادرة في الخرطوم اليوم الاحد على تفوق منتخبنا الوطني في مشواره في التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كاس العالم رغم انتهاء الحلم مبكراً لكنها تغنت بلاعبي المنتخب الذين نجحوا في اجبار المنتخب الزامبي على قبول التعادل بهدف لكل في المباراة التي اقميت عصر السبت لحساب المرحلة الخامسة من التصفيات كما ابدت سعادتها بالنتيجة التعادلية لان منتخبنا حقق الانتصار في مباراة الذهاب بهدفين لكن الفيفا منح النقاط الثلاثة للمنتخب الزامبي بسبب المشاركة الغير قانونية للاعب لمدافع صقور الجديان سيف مساوي.  

 وعنونت صحيفة قوون الرياضية الواسعة الانتشار “صقور الجديان تخيب التوقعات وتفاجئ زامبيا بالتعادل وتمهد الصدارة لغانا في تصفيات المونديال” وبدورها كتبت يومية المشاهد “منتخبنا يخطف التعادل من زامبيا والمدرب مازدا ينفي أنه لعب لمصلحة غانا” ومن جانبها عنونت صحيفة صدى الملاعب “صقور الجديان تسبح عكس التيار والحظ يحرمها من الإنتصار”.

 وبدورها اعتبرت صحيفة عالم النجوم بان المنتخب قدم اداء مفاجئ للغاية عكس الذي قدمه امام المنتخب الغاني في الجولة الماضية” ومن جانبها اشادت صحيفة الصدى بالمستوى القوي للمنتخب في المباراة واعتبرت تألق اللاعبين فرض علي بطل افريقيا السابق التعادل على ارضه .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*في السلك

 بابكر سلك

حبيبتي امدرمان

 ما داير اجيب سيرتو
 لكن ناس روشا براهم
 يا جابوا سيرتو
 يا عملوا شئ بجيب سيرتو
 قلنا ليكم
 سيدا ده راجل صالح
 شهر واحد ناس روشا جابوا سيدي بيه
 قالوا في خانة سيدا
 مشوا الاتحاد السيستم قفل
 ابي يفتح اصلو
 حلف ما يفتح
 السيستم ذاتو رفض يشارك في جريمه زي دي
 معقوله سيدي بيه في خانة سيدا !!!! طب ليه !!!!
 وقعدوا
 سيدي بيه ذاتو قعد
 سته شهور راجيين السيستم يفتح
 شهر سته فتح
 علي شلاقتهم
 لبسوا سيدي بيه نمرة تمنيه ومشوا الاتحاد
 السيستم رفضوا عديل كده المره دي
 السيستم ما كمبيوتر
 والكمبيوتر بفهم
 ماقبل حكاية سيدي بيه بي فنيلة سيدا الاصلي
 والقفله الياها
 مدد يا سيدا
 كلمتكم
 قلت ليكم كلما جبتوا سيرتو بالبهتان
 بقول حسبي الله نعم الوكيل فيكم
 عشان كده اسي انتوا وصيف الوصيف
 واحتياطي في العربيه
 وتجيبوا سيرتو تاني
 تبقوا وصيف وصيف وصيف الوصيف
 تسكتوا بس
 وتتفرجوا وتتحسروا
 ايها الناس
 سيدا قائد محنك وخبير
 ومخلص للشعار
 ويحتاج لانجاز دولي كبير يزين به سيرتو الكرويه
 ويستاهلو
 اتمني من صميم قلبي
 ان يرفع سيدا وهو بشعار المريخ بطوله جويه
 اليوم داك ناس روشا موش بطلعوا الكشافات
 بطلعوا من البلد عديل كده
 غايتو يا روشا
 لو مادايرين البرير
 لبسوهوا نمرة تمنيه وودهوا الاتحاد
 السيستم برفضو
 ودوهوا الوزراه
 الوزير بريحكم منو
 اها
 سمعنا بسياسة الانضباط التي ينوي اللوردات اتباعها
 وايدناها
 ولكن سمعنا تحت تحت
 انو ناويين يشيلوا محمد موسي من دائرة الكرة
 محمد موسي يا لوردات هو الانضباط ذاتو
 ومحمد موسي هو الاخلاص
 وهو الذي لايخاف في المريخ لومة لائم
 ومعه ابراهيم ملاح الرجل المخلص المتفاني
 ومن يريد الانضباط يتمسك بالثنائي شديد
 وان وصلتكم انباء واخبار مغلوطه عن محمد موسي
 فهو الحفر بام عينيه
 واذا اردتم انضباط تمسكوا بمحمد موسي وملاح
 وابعدوا الحفارين الذين يأتون اليكم باخبار لا تخدم بل تهدم
 ايها الناس
 محمد موسي الرجل المتفرد الذي يحسم القيل والقال
 بالمواجهه وعدم دفن الرأس في الرمال
 ولم يخرب بيت المريخ في الآونه الاخيره غير القيل والقال
 ابقوا علي الرجل لتضمنوا انسان يعمل باخلاص للشعار
 ولتضمنوا تطبيق لسياسة الانضباط بدون خيار وفقوس وشلليات
 ايها الناس
 محمد موسي والانضباط مسميان لمعني واحد
 لاتفقدونا رجل كنا نبحث عن صفاته سنوات وسنوات
 المهم
 بالامس
 وبمسرح مركز شباب امدرمان
 كانت ام درمان كعهدها حضورا انيقا متألقا
 مجموعة ابناء امدرمان بالفيس بوك
 وفي مشهد يشبه عظمة الوطن الامدرماني
 دشنت عملها بتوزيع الحقيبه المدرسيه علي الاسر التي تستحقها
 كانت تظاهره تعاظمت مع عظمة المدينه الوطن
 وكانت لقاءات ابناء المدينه
 وتبادل الحضور الاناقه والابتسامه وفرحة ام در القامه
 تذكرت رائعة الشاعر الكبير الاستاذ محمد عبدالقادر
 حبيبتي امدرمان
 تعانقت القلوب مع ايقاعات
 انا ام درمان انا السودان انا الدر البزين بلدي انا البرعاك سلام وامان
 تهانينا للمجموعه
 وتمنياتنا لها بالتقدم ودوام التواجد بصمة في حياة ام در الوطن العزيز 
 المهم
 ايها اللوردات
 اللورد كتشنر ما بفكر يشيل محمد موسي وملاح
 دي عملية الدفتردار ما بعملها
 فكروا شويه
 وفلفلوا الوشايه
 تصلوا للحقيقه التي تقودكم للحق
 المهم
 ام استطاع الهلال ان يوقف انتصارات المستقبل تندلتي
 تحياتنا للاهله
 ومبروك هذا الفريق الجبار
 لكن عندي سؤال
 قالوا الهلال سجل لاعب خطير وصغير اسمو وليد نيالا
 الغريبه كلما اسمع سيرتو بتذكر وليد العشره
 وليد العشره ده دحين ماكان بلعب في المورده ؟؟؟
 وين الزول ده ؟
 كان لعاب
 ويخيل لي لعب لي كم نادي في الممتاز
 لكن بصراحه
 ماعارف العلاقه شنو بين وليد العشره ووليد نيالا
 ولاننسي ان نشكر الرياضيه علي نقلها للمباراه الكبيره للهلال بتندلتي
 لانو الجماهير كانت عايشه علي اعصابها
 وبنقل المباراه ارتاحوا شويه
 المهم
 تعادلنا بالامس مع زامبيا بزامبيا
 كنا كويسين
 زامبيا كانت كعبه
 السبب شنو مامعروف
 لكن الحكاية دي رجعتنا لي نقاط زامبيا الخسرناها بالاهمال
 اللهم لا تهملنا ولا تكلنا للمهملين يارب العالمين
 اها
 نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
 كان شفت يا والينا
 ولا خليك
 الفيك مكفيك
 وبرضو اخوك كان بقي عسل ما تلحسو كلو
 سلك كهربا
 ننساك كيف وبطلنا الشكيه وبقينا نقول خليك
 والي لقاء
 سلك
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*لجنة المحترفين .. نهاية فزورة الحضري وتاجيل لغز جارزتيو




 عقدت لجنة المحترفين بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم اجتماعاً مهما برئاسة الاستاذ مجدي شمس الدين المحامي السكرتير العام للإتحاد رئيس اللجنة ونظرت اللجنة في العديد من القضايا المقدمة إليها من عدد من اللاعبين والأندية

 ونظرت اللجنة في قضية نادي المريخ واللاعب عصام الحضري وقبلت اللجنة خطابات المقدمة من الطرفين بسحب الشكاوي المقدمة منهما وآمنت علي مواصلة اللاعب لنشاطه مع ناديه . 

 وقررت اللجنة مخاطبة نادي الهلال للرد علي الشكاوي المقدمة من مدرب الحراس ومدرباللياقة ومسئول العلاج الطبيعي خلال اسبوع مع حضور رئيس النادي لجلسة يوم الأربعاء 3/7/2013م الساعة الواحده ظهرا .

 وقررت اللجنة تكليف الاستاذ عبد العزيز الشروني مقرر اللجنة لتقديم مذكرة قانونية حول شكوي المدرب نور الدين زكري ضد نادي الأهلي شندي في إجتماعها يوم 3/7/2013م وتكليف رئيس وسكرتير النادي الأهلي لحضور الجلسة .

 وقررت اللجنة إيقاف نشاط المدربين مدحت فتحي جمعة ومحمد عدلي البهي ومخاطبة الإتحاد المصري لمخاطبتهما بإسترداد المبالغ المستلمة بواسطتهما من نادي الأهلي عطبرة .

 قررت اللجنة حفظ عدد من القضايا وذلك لغياب الأطراف المعنية .

 وقررت اللجنة إستدعاء لاعبي الإتحاد ود مدني متوكل سيد فرج الله وخلف الله أبكر وأحمد السيد ومعتز يحيي لإجتماع يوم 3/7/2013م الساعة الواحدة ظهراً .

 وقررت اللجنة مخاطبة نادي الإتحاد ود مدني بتنفيذ قرار اللجنة السابق بدفع مستحقات اللاعب مهيب مبروك .

 وقررت اللجنة إعتماد إنهاء التعاقد بالتراضي من النادي الأهلي ود مدني واللاعب المصري السيد بخيت السيد .

 وقررت اللجنة إعتماد إنهاء التعاقد بالتراضي بين نادي الأهلي عطبرة واللاعب ماكيبي .

 وقررت اللجنة إ ستدعاء سكرتير نادي الأمل عطبرة للرد علي الشكاوي المقدمة من اللاعبين آمينو سنوسي و صبري عبد الله وكبيرو محمد .

 وقررت اللجنة إستدعاء سكرتير نادي النيل بخصوص شكوي اللاعب شعيبو آمادو ومنح اللاعب فرصة للتوقيع حتي يوم 17/6/2013م حيث تم إنتهاء عقده في اليوم الآخير للتسجيلات.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*أهلي الخرطوم يفاوض يس

 علمت الصدى أن أهلي الخرطوم يقود مفاوضات جادة مع يس يوسف حارس مرمى الأحمر ويرغب في الحصول على خدماته وذكر يس أن مسئولي النادي الأهلي اتصلوا به فعلاً وعرضوا عليه الانضمام إلى صفوف الفريق وينتظر أن يصل يس الخرطوم اليوم.. يذكر أن يس استغنى المريخ عن خدماته في اليوم الأخير للتسجيلات والمشطوبون يُمنحون أسبوعاً للتوقيع لنادٍ آخر وللأهلي وظيفة خالية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*خالدونا: حزنت لاعتزال العجب.. الاصابة وضعت يس ضمن المغادرين ونجم الدين يظلم نفسه


 يرى المدرب العام للمريخ الكابتن خالد أحمد المصطفى أن التعامل مع ملف الإنتقالات في صيف العام الحالي إختلف تماماً عن الذي كان يحدث في السنوات الماضية، مشدداً على أن النظرة الفنية كان لها القدح المعلى في تسيير الملف خلال شهر يونيو الحالي، وأبان خالدونا في حديثه لـ(الزعيم) أن كل اللاعبين الذين تم التعاقد معهم تم رصدهم قبل فترة كافية بواسطة اللجنة الفنية التي تم تكوينها خلال وقت سابق وأضاف: لم تكن الإضافة عشوائية وإنما تمت بشكل فني وعلمي يحدد إحتياجات الفريق وتنظر إلى المستقبل، وحقيقة كل العناصر التي تم التعاقد معها نرى أن المريخ محتاج لخدماتها بشكل كبير. 
 ومضى الكابتن خالد أحمد المصطفى في حديثه مشيراً إلى أن اللاعبين المحليين الذين تم التعاقد معهم يعتبروا الأفضل على الإطلاق محلياً، مبيناً أن اللجنة الفنية ظلت ترصدهم منذ فترة طويلة وأضاف: لأول مرة في تاريخ المريخ كل اللاعبين الذين تم رصدهم فنياً نجحت لجنة التسجيلات في ضمهم إلى كشوفات الفريق.. وتغزل خالدونا في النجم حسن كمال بصورة كبيرة ووصفه بأحد أفضل صناع اللعب في منافسة الدوري السوداني لكرة القدم، مشيراً إلى أنه نجح خلال الأشهر الستة التي لعبها بشعار مريخ الفاشر في وضع بصمته مع السلاطين وأضاف: كان النجم الأول في صفوف مريخ الفاشر، ولعب دوراً كبيراً في الظهور المميز للسلاطين طيلة الدورة الأولى، أعتقد أنه سيشكل إضافة كبيرة للمريخ، وما ينطبق على حسن كمال ينطبق على كل العناصر الأخرى التي تعاقدنا معها مثل علي جعفر ومحمد إبراهيم والكابتن مفضل محمد الحسن. 
 وقال المدرب العام للمريخ إن كل اللاعبين الذين تعاقد معهم المريخ يتميزون بالسن المناسبة وأضاف: (بعد ده) أداءهم مع الفريق وظهورهم في المباريات يتوقف على شيئين الأول هو التوفيق من عند الله أما الشيء الثاني فهو الإجتهاد والعمل الجاد في التدريبات والتركيز على إغتنام أي فرصة يمنحها لهم الجهاز الفني، أتمنى بالتأكيد أن يتحلوا بالصبر الجميل وأن لا يستعجلوا الحصول على فرصتهم ويدركوا أنهم بتعاقدهم مع المريخ دخلوا على مرحلة أصعب من التي كانوا فيها بإعتبار أن المريخ نادي جماهيري وأنهم من الممكن أن يتعرضوا إلى ضغط غير عادي، نحن نراهن عليهم كثيراً، ولكن يتوجب عليهم الإجتهاد من أجل إثبات أحقيتهم بإرتداء شعار المريخ وذلك لن يتأتي ما لم يتعاملوا مع الواقع الجديد بصورة جيدة.
 شطب يس (قضاء وقدر)
 إعترف المدرب العام للمريخ بأن أداء الحارس السابق للفريق يس يوسف تطور كثيراً في الفترة الأخيرة، مبيناً أن الجهاز الفني سعى لمنحه الفرصة للمشاركة، وأضاف: نعتقد أن يس قدم نفسه في بعض المباريات التي شارك فيها الموسم الحالي بشكل ممتاز وكان عند حسن الظن به.. وأوضح خالد أحمد المصطفى أن الإصابة التي تعرض لها يس هي التي وضعت القائمين على الأمر أمام خيار مغادرته كشوفات الفريق، وتابع: حقيقة يس من اللاعبين المميزين جداً سواء كان ذلك على المستوى الفني أو الإنضباطي ونحن نشهد له بذلك طيلة فترته الماضية مع الفريق، وإصابته في النهاية (قضاء وقدر) ولم يكن أمامنا أي خيار سوى الشطب لذلك أتمنى له التوفيق مع أي فريق ينضم إلى صفوفه مع ثقتي التامة في أنه سيكون قادراً على تحقيق النجاح المأمول.
 نجم الدين عبد الله ظلم نفسه
 أكد الكابتن خالد أحمد المصطفى أن قرار الإستغناء عن المدافع نجم الدين عبد الله كان قراراً إدارياً ولا دخل له بالمستوى الفني للاعب، ويرى المدرب العام للمريخ أن نجم الدين عبد الله من اللاعبين الذين يظلمون أنفسهم، مضيفاً: حدث هبوط كبير في المستوى الفني لنجم الدين عبد الله لأسباب هو يعلمها تماماً مع أنه يُعد من أفضل اللاعبين في السودان.. وطالب خالد لاعبه السابق نجم الدين بأن يراجع حساباته جيداً ويعمل على معرفة السلبيات وبحث السبل المثلى لتلافيها، وأضاف: أتمنى له التوفيق مع فريقه الجديد، ولو نجح في تجاوز ما ذكرته سابقاً سوف يحقق نجاحاً منقطع النظير ولا أستبعد عودته إلى القمة من جديد لأنه كما قلت سابقاً لاعب متميز على المستوى الفني.
 العجب إعتزل في أوج عطائه
 بدا المدرب العام للمريخ في أشد حالات الحزن لقرار قائد المريخ فيصل العجب بالإعتزال إلا أنه علق على ذلك بالقول: نعم أنا حزين ولكن في النهاية هذه هي سنة الحياة، أعتقد أن القائد فيصل العجب إختار التوقيت المناسب لإعتزاله، والأفضل له بالتأكيد أن يذهب وهو في أوج عطاءه بدلاً عن الإعتزال في سن متأخرة وبعد أن يكون أصبح غير قادر على العطاء، والعجب يعلم أكثر من غيره أن هذه هي سنة الحياة، وأنه لا يوجد إستمرارية دائمة وأن لكل بداية نهاية.. وقال خالد إن العجب نجح خلال سنواته مع المريخ في تسطير تاريخ لا ينسى وكان من العلامات البارزة داخل القلعة الحمراء، وأضاف: ما قدمه العجب لا يمكن لأي شخص خلاف العجب أن يقدمه، أتمنى له التوفيق في مشواره المقبل والذي من المؤكد أن العجب فقط هو من سيحدده.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بعد ان سحب شكواه ..الحضرى يرد على عصام الحاج فى الفيس بوك ويقول (ما بينى والمريخ اكبر من عصام الحاج )



زار محترف المريخ وحارس مرماه المصرى عصام الحضرى رئيس نادى المريخ جمال الوالى بعد سحب شكواه فى اتحاد الكرة مقدما له واجب العزاء وفتح الحضرى النيران على امين عام المريخ السابق عصام الحاج والذى قال انه حاول تشوية صورته وصورة فى خانة المجرم موضحا ان ما بينه والمريخ اكبر من عصام الحاج وتوعد الحضرى حسب تصريحات (المريخ اليوم) برد قاسى وقوى عبر صفحتة فى الفيس بوك على عصام الحاج واخر داخل الملعب
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تكشفها (سودانا فوق) ..اقالة محمد موسى من دائرة الكرة بالمريخ بناء على رغبة الكوكى



 كشفت (سودانا فوق) ان القرار المتوقع صدوره رسميا غدا باقالة مدير الكرة بالمريخ محمد موسى جاء بناء على رغبة مدرب الفريق التونسى محمد عثمان الكوكى الذى رفض استمرارية المهندس فى النصف الثانى من الموسم وكانت خلافات كثيرة قد نشبت بين محمد موسى والكوكى فى الفترة الماضية ولكنها كانت طىء الكتمان وظهر القليل منها على السطح
*

----------


## الدلميت

*لك التحية الكسلاوي
                        	*

----------

